# Release question



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

back tension is exactly what you explained. it is exactly pulling into the wall with your back muscle (your Rhomboids) hard enough to allow your hand to fire the release without actually "triggering" the trigger. that said, you can see that "back tension" is not a type of release, but rather a type of "release process" what makes it work as well as it does is the fact that your Rhomboids are among the largest and strongest set of muscle on your body and directly attached to the two things that hold up you bow and run the release. core archery,...the process of using the large and strong muscles that support your skeleton, to instrument the mechanics of your shot process.


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

You probably know a lot more about archery than I do. But from how I read the product description on some releases there is a type of release that releases based off of increased pressure from the string (aka pulling into the back wall). 

If you go to Lancaster archery for example. Look up releases and there are three types. Handheld trigger, back tension (hinge) and resistance activated releases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dkrad1935 said:


> I am looking to upgrade my release. I currently have a true ball wrist strap. Don’t know the model.
> 
> Tried a true ball rave at the range and liked the thumb trigger. So was gonna buy a blade. But then got to looking around. Perhaps a resistance release would serve me best?
> 
> ...


Dkrad1935. Ignore the folks who want to spout just about lingo. Your question is a valid question.
Thumb trigger releases, work by activating the thumb trigger. Sure, there are lots of methods to active the trigger. Tru Ball Blade Pro is a thumb trigger activated release.

Then, you are asking about the resistance activated releases. The Stan PerfeX Resistance release. Yup, resistance releases are a thing. You pull hard enough past holding weight (at full draw),
and the resistance release will fire.

So, your most excellent question, about Thumb Trigger or Resistance activated release, from a "best for development" perspective. No need to discuss levator scapulae, or rhomboid major, or trapezius, or latissimus. Read Core Archery by Larry Wise if you want to get into the muscle activation, in what order to do all that "stuff". Excellent read by the way. So, WHY a resistance activated release? Resistance activated releases are a potentially VERY VERY difficult release to master. WHY? Cuz, these RESISTANCE activated releases are extremely sensitive to rotation position. What?

The firing pressure will change, depending on the angle of the handle, in relation to gravity, in relation to horizontal/vertical.



So, as a development tool, you will discover all the ways that makes your shot inconsistent. Lean backwards more than usual, firing pressure will change (could be hotter or colder).
Allow bow shoulder to collapse UP, so bow shoulder is SKY high and release shoulder is down low. Firing pressure changes.
Hold release elbow sky high, and release side collar bone is why up, and bow side collar bone is way down. Yup, you guessed it, firing pressure changes.
Fingers are usually curled tight around the handle, but THIS shot, you only hold the handle by the very ends of the finger tips. You nearly turn blue from running out of air, cuz release is cold.

It's not the release. It's ALL you.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dkrad1935 said:


> You probably know a lot more about archery than I do. But from how I read the product description on some releases there is a type of release that releases based off of increased pressure from the string (aka pulling into the back wall).
> 
> If you go to Lancaster archery for example. Look up releases and there are three types. Handheld trigger, back tension (hinge) and resistance activated releases.
> 
> ...


The RESISTANCE activated releases are real. They operate as you described, pull HARD enough into the wall of your bow and the release will fire.
Do I recommend these releases as a training tool? ABSOLUTELY, and these training tools can teach you to really tighten up your shot process consistency (form, shot cadence, shot timing duration).
When you become CNC robot consistent, the RESISTANCE activated release will reward you with amazingly CONSISTENT groups...surprise shot, yada, yada, yada.


----------

